# Hessel Pier Pike



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

CL-Lewiston said:


> What happened to a little common sense?
> Copied from #7-Lazyj--
> 
> Governor Highness dont have any.. never did and never will. Only trying to implement socialism..


And as the second wave of CV-19 sweeps across the country, those states who opened up too soon without restrictions are being swamped with massive infection. Michigan seems to be improving. It is easy to criticize state government during times of crisis & chaos. My question is this: what would you have done differently? I am fortunate that I work outside in construction but our corporate office of about 60 employees are still working from home. Not in any hurry to return in close quarters. Please let us know how you would resolve this crisis so that we can all return to life as we knew it prior to to mid March 2020.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Easy peasy, I'd fish for pike off of the Hessel Pier. Well that's not entirely true, I'm having far better luck tossing surface lures in the weeds for bass.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard there was at least a mile long backup going north to the U P at the bridge today.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Probaably only had 2 lanes open and maybe req plastic and Im sre that slowed things down.

So you get to the toll booth, hand em a 5 and see what they say. I dont have plastic. Are they going to send me back S on the bridge??


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

tjays said:


> "Common Sense" means stay home! not that it matters the U.P will be impacted after the north bound 8 mile traffic jam on Friday just watch the death toll rise but your right fishing for pike off the Hessel pier is more important.


 I get temp checked every day at work and have to wear a mask. I kept as much social distancing in the UP as the residents I ran into up there but appreciate your comment


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Went to the pier to find that the Harbor was literally jammed with all kind of boats. There was one huge white yacht which we found out later belonged to Ms Betsy Devos.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

The white one docked on the outside? I saw it last night, wonder what that thing cost? The other one across from it was from Georgia?


That must be her compact yacht. Her big one is $40,000,000 and 163 feet.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

There was a cash only lane (real quick) and 1-2 normal lanes backed up) open yesterday.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

frenchriver1 said:


> Went to the pier to find that the Harbor was literally jammed with all kind of boats. There was one huge white yacht which we found out later belonged to Ms Betsy Devos.


Perhaps due to the Mackinac Island State Harbor being without shore power this year?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> Perhaps due to the Mackinac Island State Harbor being without shore power this year?


 Could very well be, I was not aware of that. Very interesting to see how the 2 or 3 top percent live.


----------

